# Ibanez SR 300 bridge swap



## oracles (May 16, 2012)

Has anyone ever done this before? Im just not getting along with this Accu-cast bridge and was thinking of swapping it for a hipshot, like the one found on my 5 string Brice, which is infinitely more comfortable. 

My concerns though are:

- the bridge a direct swap, or am I left with the holes from the pre existing accu-cast?

- Does the string spacing remain the same? If not, can I replace the bridge anyway and then replace the nut also?

This is the bridge I'd ideally like to replace it with. Hipshot Brass A-Style Bass Bridge Mount 1 - No String Through | Musician&#39;s Friend

If you guys have any other suggestions, feel free to throw them at me

Thanks in advance


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 16, 2012)

If I am not mistaken, the SR300's bridge is recessed into the body of the bass. Thus, you'd need a bridge that would fit inside the recess in order for it to mount correctly. Chances are whatever aftermarket bridge you find isn't going to fill the entire hole properly, so you will either have gapes on the ends and/or sides, or you'll have to fill the hole, refinish, and redrill for the new bridge.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 16, 2012)

Curious what you don't like about the bridge. I just picked up an SR300M and love it, its a super comfortable bass, sounds great, love the maple neck. I never touch the bridge with my bass playing though - do you anchor on it or something?


----------



## oracles (May 16, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> If I am not mistaken, the SR300's bridge is recessed into the body of the bass.



Thats true actually, I hadnt considered that.. Perhaps if I were to buy an Ibanez replacement bridge from something like the SR 700? Which I think is the Accu-cast 300?

My biggest issue with it is that I cant get the action low enough to feel comfortable. I've lowered the pickups, used a lighter string gauge and I cant seem to get it there.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 16, 2012)

You might try shimming the neck. Is the action high at the nut as well?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 16, 2012)

There's no guarantee it will fit, but you can get the older Accucast B20 bridge here:

Ibanez B20 Accu Cast Bass Bridge 2AC1B20K | Drums Etc.

It was found on earlier models of the SR700 bass. It has different saddles than the SR300's B120, so it may allow for lower string adjustment.


----------



## oracles (May 16, 2012)

The action at the nut is perfect, I just cant get it to stay that way across the whole fretboard. I'll look into that other bridge though, thanks man!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 16, 2012)

If action is inconsistent across the fretboard, you may need to adjust the truss rod. You can do it if you know how, but otherwise it would be wise to have a qualified tech do it.


----------



## oracles (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, I was kinda hoping I could avoid doing it but it seems its the only option I've got left. Sucks though since the nearest tech is a 5hr drive away from me


----------

